# dove bands!



## duckslayer_10 (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone shot a banded dove yet this season? I've got 2 and never even heard of doves being banded until last year.

:sniper: Take em


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

no ive never shot one with a band and ive been hunting for almost my whole life.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Dove banding began in 2003 and I have read an article that if you get a gold band it is worth $100.00. The banding quota in most states are 500 so the odds are pretty small on getting one of these. :beer:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Did your two banded doves have the $100 reward on them?


----------



## deadduck6 (Oct 3, 2006)

i shot my first dove band this year in ohio.it was banded about 10 miles from where it was killed.

dd6


----------

